# Compartamos nuestra variable PS1 (OT)

## nunus

Yo empiezo

```
PS1='\[\033[01;32m\]\u\[\033[01;33m\]-æ-\[\033[01;31m\]\h\[\033[01;33m\] \w\[\033[01;37m\] \$ » '
```

se animan?   :Smile: 

----------

## Tambor

```
\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h\[\033[01;34m\] \w \$\[\033[00m\]

```

----------

## LinuxBlues

```
info bash
```

/Printing a Prompt

para ver todos los detalles    :Wink: 

----------

## tomk

```
$(date +%H:%M) \[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]
```

Y en ordenadores donde tengo que tener más precuación:

```
$(date +%H:%M) \[\033[01;32m\]\u@\[\033[1;31m\]\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]
```

----------

## g0su

Tomk gracias por lo de date.

Yo segui esta guia, que me parece muy interesante: http://www.zonasiete.org/manual/ch10s02.html

Y despues de añadir la fecha, me ha quedado algo asi:

PS1="\[\033[1;31m\]$(date +%H:%M) \[\033[1;32m\]\u@\[\033[1;33m\]\h\[\033[1;34m\] [\w] \$\[\033[0m\]" 

22:21 moxilo@DarkTemplar [/usr/portage] $      

Roja la fecha, verde el usuario, amarillo el host y azul el directorio xD.

Un saludo!

----------

## navegante

 *Quote:*   

> 22:21 moxilo@DarkTemplar [/usr/portage] $ 
> 
> Roja la fecha, verde el usuario, amarillo el host y azul el directorio xD. 

 

22:21 moxilo@DarkTemplar [/usr/portage] $  :Razz: 

Yo no he cambiado nada:

```
\[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;34m\]\w \$ \[\033[00m\]
```

----------

## alexlm78

El mio esta asi:

```
\[\033[01;33m\]$LEGEND\n\[\033[00;36m\][\t] \[\033[01;32m\]\u@\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W $ \[\033[00m\]
```

Donde $LEGEND es un mensaje que cambia cada cierto tiempo. el actual 12/04/2006

"Los pueblos no deben temer a sus gobiernos, los gobiernos deben temer a sus pueblos." { V }

[09:45:34] alex@Eowyn ~ $

Saluditos.

----------

## gringo

ahi va el mio :

```
PS1="\n\[\e[30;1m\]\[\016\]\[\017\](\[\e[34;1m\]\$(/usr/bin/tty | /bin/sed -e 's:/dev/::'):\[\e[30;1m\])-(\[\e[34;1m\]\u@\h\[\e[30;1m\])-(\[\e[34;1m\]\!,\#\e[30;1m\])-(\[\e[34;1m\]\j\[\e[30;1m\])-(\[\e[34;1m\] \@\[\e[30;1m\])\[\e[30;1m\]\n(\[\[\e[32;1m\]\$(pwd | sed 's=^\(.\{5\}\)\(.*\)\(.\{10\}\)$=\1...\2...\3=' | sed 's=\.\.\.\.\.\.==' | sed 's=\(.*\)\.\.\..*\.\.\.\(.*\)=\1...\2=')\[\e[30;1m\])-(\[\e[32;1m\]\$(/bin/ls -1 | /usr/bin/wc -l | /bin/sed 's: ::g'):\$(/bin/ls -lah | /bin/grep -m 1 total | /bin/sed 's/total //')b\[\e[30;1m\])-->\[\e[0m\]"
```

que viene siendo algo como:

(pts/0)-(root@trasto)-(501,1)-(0)-( 06:56 )

(/rack)-(31:21Gb)-->

(terminal)-(usuario@máquina)-(total comandos en historial,total comandos ejecutados en ésta sesión)-(jobs)-(hora)

(PWD con un tope de 20 caracteres)-(número de elementos en PWD:tamaño de PWD)

saluetes

----------

